# Pain is Good!!



## w8lifter (Aug 11, 2002)

...and that's an understatement 

*08/10/02 - Training for Yesterday*

*1. SLDL* 90/12, 100/10, 110/8, 120/6, 120/4....120 sec RIMy hams were fried after this lol! 

*2. DB Lunges* 4 sets, 20/12....60 sec RI

*3a. Lying Leg Curl* 50/1+40/7, 40/8, 30/10, 25/10, 25/10...45 sec RI Yes...very fried...I usually can curl 50 for 20 reps. 
*3b. Decline Harrop Curls* 2 sets 5...45 sec RI...I went tanning before training, so I had lotion all over me, plus I was sweating....so I kept slipping down the fuking bench, so I only did two sets of 5  ..won't do that again! 

*4a. Standing Calf Raise* 150/18, 160/13, 175/12....0-45 sec RI
*4b. Standing smith Calf Raise* 3 sets...bar + 25's/20...0-45 sec RI

*08/11/02*

Alright, so I did cardio today, tried to follow Lyle's program, here's what I did.

First meal was @ 8...coffee, protein, cream...coffee was half-caff so I did have some caffeine 

Began training @ 10:45...did 3 minute warm up and 5 minutes kill-yourself-gonna-puke-high-intensity training on the bike....I HATE THE BIKE...it's why I never use it...and let me tell you, 5 full minutes of high intensity on a machine you never use cause you hate it so much, a day after leg day, is worse than being denied chocolate and beer for life!

Rested 5 minutes

Then went to the elliptical for 23 minutes...I know I was supposed to stay for 30, but I was dying....I did notice though that I was able to begin my regular cardio at a higher intensity than I normally would after leg day and using a regular progressive intensity level...I wasn't dragging my ass as much...however, that said, I know my intensity level was only about 75% of what I normally do on a good day.

Immediately post workout I had a can of tuna w/ 2 tsp of flax and veggies.

Oh and I was still feeling drained from my leg w/o by meal 6 last night so I opted for a modified carb up.

Probably nothing to report to Lyle w/ since I'm not doing exactly what he suggests


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...and that's an understatement






DP


----------



## Robboe (Aug 11, 2002)

So you're eating pro_fat before and after the cardio and you're not tkaing the L-tyrosine?

That all that's different that i can see.

It'll still work, i reckon, cause you're still furthering [have i just made that up?] the calorie deficit and elevating your heart rate right up, especially since it almost killed you.

It's all good.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> So you're eating pro_fat before and after the cardio and you're not tkaing the L-tyrosine?
> 
> It's all good.



Yes...basically.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 12, 2002)

*Training*

*1a. Machine Press* Bar+5/12, +7/10, +10/8, +15/6, +5/8, +10/6, +15/4 +15/4...0-60 sec RI....
First four sets to the front, last four sets behind the neck 
*1b. Machine Shrugs* 85/12, 100/10, 110/8, 125/8, 110/8, 100/10, 85/12...60-150 sec RI

*2a. Upright Rows* 45/10, 55/8, 60/6, 60/4...30-90 sec RI
*2b. DB Side Laterals* 15/10+12/6, 15/8, 15/8, 15/7+10/15....0-60 sec RI

*3a. Bent over Laterals* 17.5/10, 17.5/10, 17.5/8+15/6, 17.5/8+15/5....0 sec RI
*3b. Decline Crunch* 50, 35...60-90 sec RI...First set str8, second set w/ a twist. 

*4a. Hanging Knee Raise* 15, 10...0sec RI
*4b. Flat Crunch* 25, 25...0 sec RI
*4c. Knee ups off bench* 30, 30....120 sec RI

Did 12 minutes on the tread, intervals of running sideways/str8 up hill and walking on a level grade.


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 12, 2002)

Are you finally training for something?  Or are you just preparing yourself to the pain mmafiter likes to inflict    

Hmmm, being denied chocolate and beer for life...that's pure evil!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Are you finally training for something?  Or are you just preparing yourself to the pain mmafiter likes to inflict
> 
> Hmmm, being denied chocolate and beer for life...that's pure evil!!!



Princess of Pain
Powered by Pain
Body by Pain
Pain is Good

I guess I must just _really, really_ like Pain!


----------



## kuso (Aug 13, 2002)

Shit....and to think, I always thought PoP stood for Peruser Of Porn


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 13, 2002)

...I'm that too 

Okay, just did cardio today:

Meal 1 was @ 8 w/ 2 cups half/caff & pro/fat, Meal 2 was @ 11 pro/fat, Training began @ 1pm..and I used the elliptical for both the warm up/kill yourself part, and the regular cardio. I think I may do the 10 intervals next time as 5 full minutes of high intensity kills me...my intensity level wavers slightly, and I know I'll stay high on the intervals...even if I just rest for 30 seconds and do 1 minute work intervals.

Anyway, 3 minutes w/u....5 minute wanna-puke session...5 minute rest (though I was ready to go at 2 minutes) and then 30 minutes moderate intensity....my intensity level for that is still not what it normally is...for comparison sake, I consider "normal" to be level 6 @ 75 RPM, of course that's ephedrine-enhanced, and today I was only doing level 3 @ 70 RPM.

Basically, cardio sucks ass w/o ephedrine and I hate it.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> as 5 full minutes of high intensity kills me...




I believe that's the idea.


If 5 minutes is too hard right now, then start at 3 minutes, then rest and do some more afterwards, gradually upping your hard duration bit by bit each session. Eventually once you're a bit more used to it, you'll be doing 7-8+ minutes straight off of kill yourself work.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 13, 2002)

It's not too hard! I just don't like it  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 14, 2002)

I worked my ass off today and it was brutally hard to get a pump, had to really lower the w8 and bang out reps, guess it's good to mix it up, lol.

*1a. Rope Pressdown* 80/10, 70/8, 60/10, 60/8...0 sec RI First set was actually a str8 bar as I was w8ing for the rope   I was pressing 100 w/ a cambered bar just two weeks ago! 
*1b. Standing EZ curl* 45/10, 50/8, 55/8, 55/6....90 sec RI

*2a. Overhead Extension* 30/8, 35/7, 35/7...30 sec RI
*2b. Alternating DB curl* 17.5/10, 20/8, 20/6....120 sec RI

*3a. DB Kickbacks* 10/12, 10/10, 10/8+8/8+5/8...0 sec RI
*3b. Hammer Curls* 15/10, 15/10, 15/10+12/5

*4a. Single Arm Pressdown* 20/15, 20/10...0 sec RI
*4b. Cable Curls* 30/15, 30/10...0 sec RI


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Princess of Pain
> ...


very interesting...........


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 20, 2002)

Was kinda tired and not feeling well for my workout. I think I'm working my tri's too much...on chest, on shoulders, and then on arms...I want to combine one of the w/o's but not sure which...I want to do shoulders/chest, but I know that's probably not a good idea...suggestions?

*1. Flat DB Press* 25/8, 30/6, 35/4, 35/4....RI 90-120 sec

*2a. Slight Incline Smith* Bar +10 each side/8, +15/6, +17.5/4....0 sec RI
*2b. Incline Flye* 17.5/8, 17.5/8, 20/6....90-150 sec  RI

*3a. Cable Crossovers* 40/4+30/8, 30/8, 30/8....0 sec RI
*3b. Pec Dec* 72.5/10, 85/8, 85/8....120-150 sec RI 

15 minutes HIIT on stepper....instead of doing 30 work interval w/ progressive intensity, and then 30 sec rest interval like I normally do, I went highest level for as long as I could and then rested for as long as I needed and went again.

8 minutes on tread, 0 grade only cause for some reason it wouldn't go up....running sideways/regular/walking intervals.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 21, 2002)

*Training*

*1. NG SW Pull-ups* 10, 10, 6...90 sec RI

*2. Plate-loaded Row, w8 per side:* 40/8, 45/8, 50/8, 55/6...90 sec RI...Different grip w/ each set 

*3a. Lat Pull* 75/10, 90/8, 105/3+90/4, 90/6+75/5....60 sec RI
*3b. Bent over BB Row* 45/10, 65/8, 75/8, 85/6....60 sec RI...I've never done BB rows before, that's why I started w/ the bar, was too light  

*4a. Seated Cable Rows, V-bar* 110/10, 130/8, 150/6, 160/4+140/5....0 sec RI  Different machine, that's why the w8's are different from last week  
*4b. Str8 Arm Pull-down* 70/10, 80/8, 90/7, 90/7....90 sec RI

*5. Hypers* BW/20


*Abs:*

1. Incline Reverse Curls, 15...0 sec RI
2. Flat Crunch, 40...0 sec RI
3. Knee ups, 30...60 sec RI
4. Flat Reverse Curls, 20...0 sec RI
5. Bicycle Tuck, 50...0 sec RI
6. Flat Crunch, 40


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 21, 2002)

Was my first day w/o coffee/sweetner...I survived


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Was my first day w/o coffee/sweetner...I survived






I like your W/O, and ab mix 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 23, 2002)

Okay...I do NOT want to hear what a wimpy W/O this was...I know!...I just wasn't into it at all.

*1. Seated DB Press* 25/8, 25/8, 30/5, 30/4...120 sec RI

*2. BB Shrugs* 65/12, 85/10, 105/8, 125/6...90 sec RI

*3a. Side Laterals* 15/8+12/8, 15/7+12/7, 15/6+12/6....60 sec RI
*3b. Front Raises* 12/10, 12/8, 12/8....60 sec RI

*4a. Cable Upright Row* 50/10, 60/8, 70/6....60 sec RI
*4b. Bentover Laterals* 17.5/8 x 3...60 sec RI


----------



## Robboe (Aug 23, 2002)

What a wimpy workout...


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 23, 2002)

Shut up  lol


----------



## jstar (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 
> very interesting...........



Hey W8, I have the same problem lately with shoulders and tri's. My split is:

*Sun - Shoulders* : Presses, laterals, front raises, rear delts

*Mon - off* 

*Tues - Chest/Triceps* : Inc or Flat DB Bench Presses, Inc or Flat DB Flyes, Dips, Tri Pressdowns, Lying Tri DB Extensions

*Wed - off* 

*Thurs - Back/Biceps/Forearms* : BentOver Rows (ez bar), Wide Grip Pullups, Seated Cable Rows, Upright Rows, Alternate DB Bicep Curls, DB Hammer Curls, Reverse Curls

*Fri - off* 

*Sat - Legs, calves* : Squats, Leg Presses, Straight Leg DL, Lunges w/step, seated calf raises

(Bulking right now so no cardio)

I love this split and don't want to change it so I can feel your pain about condensing a your workout. I was contemplating a 3 day like: Sat: Legs, Sun: Back, Bi, Forearms, Wed: Chest, shoulders, tri's...something like that might be more beneficial to you to. I mean I went to do my back/bi routine yesterday and was like YIKES!! Esp. on the upright rows, talk about pain. This has never happened to me before and I do feel like some parts tend to get overtrained, esp if your blasting them the way that you are! What is your split? I see nothing wrong with combining chest & shoulders. IMO db bench and flyes are the only 2 chest exercises I do that REALLY make a difference. Include 2 shoulder exercises and 1-2 tri exercises and that's all you should need. I know you have alot of experience with this but I thought I'd just give you my .02 since I have been getting very good definition in my upper chest/triceps recently and this seems to do the trick for me!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 23, 2002)

> 3 day like: Sat: Legs, Sun: Back, Bi, Forearms, Wed: Chest, shoulders, tri's



I could never do a 3-day split like that now...I'd never get out of the gym, I do too much. I use to use a push/pull...I've kinda gotten used to the split I'm doing now though. Nothing's set in stone, but usually I do Chest, Back, Rest, Legs, Shoulders, Rest, Arms....but, sometimes I add more rest in between if I need them.

I'll probably keep this split and add extra days rest.


----------



## jstar (Aug 24, 2002)

I just like to keep my workouts on the same days of the week, which is why I like the split I'm on now. I like scheduling my training on the weekends because I know I will have more time (also I like doing legs on Sat because I know the smith machine is available  )

I can see how you may not be giving your arms enough rest (or shoulders for that matter). You are working them when you do chest, shoulders, back then a separate day for arms? Scheduling more rest days in between is a good idea, but if you want to combine maybe do tri's w/ chest, bi's w/ back...or do arms w/ shoulders. I know you don't have to work your whole body in 7 days, it could be over 8,9 days etc. if that works better for your.  

BTW...I quoted the wrong post from above, meant to quote when you mentioned your thoughts on your split.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 31, 2002)

Okay...here is my update.....I haven't been to the gym in a week, I'm having my third photo shoot this week on Sunday....I am going mental not going to the gym....my back is still very sore from fucking arching so much...and I want alcohol.

There ya have it, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 31, 2002)

You forgot to say how the shoots were?


And BTW....YOU ROCK !   

NO ALCOHOL except maybe a little whine...err...wine tonight as a diurectic.  And don't say BLAH..I HATE WINE (that's whining).....Canadians Drink BEER! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 31, 2002)

I'd say yes to the wine...but you mean red and I drink white


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 31, 2002)

Oh....and the shoots were fucking awesome


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'd say yes to the wine...but you mean red and I drink white



The "white stuff" huh?  LOL  

OK, 2-4 tsp...err....oz....... will be OK 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 1, 2002)

Ok...didn't have the alcohol  Somehow managed to look okay for this shoot  I think at least 

I did an upper body w/o on Saturday...am going to try to write it down, if I can remember everthing now, lol.


*Flat DB Press* 30/8, 30/7, 35/5, 35/4, 35/3

*BB Shrugs* 95/10, 115/8, 125/6, 125/6

*Upright Rows* 55/8, 55/8, 55/8

*Seated Press* 25/10, 25/8, 25/8

*CG Bench* 70/8, 70/8, 70/8

*Bent over Laterals* 15/10, 17.5/10, 20/8

*Rope Pressdown* 60/12, 70/10, 70/9

*Preacher Curls* 45/8, 45/8, 45/8

K....that's not right...but close, ...arms were superset, and I superset shrugs and rows I think...lol...anyway...it's close


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 1, 2002)

Now what did you eat today???  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 2, 2002)

*Training*

Finally got to train legs today  It's about bloody time!

I forgot that I am supposed to be concentrating on hammies though and did squats first ....oooops!

*1. Heels Elevated Squats* 95/8, 95/8, 105/6, 105/4, 105/4....180 sec RI

*2. SLDL* 90/8, 100/8, 110/6, 120/4, 120/2...180 sec RI

*3a. Extensions* 45/12, 60/12, 60/ 10...0 sec RI
*3b. Lying Leg Curls* 30/12, 40/10, 50/3+40/3, 40/6...0 sec RI
*3c. Standing Calf Raise* 150/20 + 150/12 (15 sec RI), 175/16 + 175/12 (15 sec RI), 175/14 + 175/10 (15 sec RI)....90 sec RI.

*4. Seated Calf* 50/15, 50/12, 50/10, 50/8....15 sec RI


*Meal 1*

1/3 cup oats
2 tbsp cream
5 egg whites
1/4 cup cottage cheese

*Meal 2*

Can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
small apple

*Meal 3*

1/2 cup oats
1.5 srving protein
1/2 tbsp peanut butter

*Meal 4*

7 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 5*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp cream
1 egg

*Meal 6*

4 oz chicken
1 oz cheese.


----------



## Phobia (Sep 2, 2002)

What would be the healthiest thing to eat in the morning?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Phobia *_
> What would be the healthiest thing to eat in the morning?




There's a lot of healthy things to eat for breakfast, but what you choose depends on your goal.

Welcome to IM


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2002)

Would rice cakes be good?? 
Hi w8


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Training*
> 
> Finally got to train legs today  It's about bloody time!



By the way your legs are awesome !!


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Would rice cakes be good??
> Hi w8




Very funny! LOL...for the record...RICE CAKES ARE NOT ON THE SHOPPING LIST


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> 
> By the way your legs are awesome !!



spanks babe


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Phobia *_
> What would be the healthiest thing to eat in the morning?



BTW....Here's a good thread to get  you started


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> spanks babe


Yes please  Just there


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 4, 2002)

A very shitty W/O ....I really feel like my tri's are holding back my chest development. 

2 sets Bar Dips....15, 12

*1. Flat DB press* 30/8, 30/7, 30/6, 30/6....someone had the 35's so I couldn't up the w8...RI 120

*2. Smith, slight Incline * bar/15, bar+5/11, bar+10/8, bar+15/3...90 sec RI

*3a. DB Pullover* 25/15, 25/10, 25/10...0 sec RI
*3b. Pec Dec* 72.5/12, 85/10, 97.5/6...90 sec RI

*4. Slight incline flye* 17.5/6, 15/6...90 sec Ri

*Meal 1*

No coffee 
1/3 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp cream
1 small tsp peanut butter

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 3*

1/2 cup oats w/ cinnamon
1.25 srving protein
1.5 tsp flax seed oil

cheat...had a really tiny peach @ 3 

*Meal 4*

4 oz lean beef
mixed veggies w/ oil
handful of peanuts 

cheat...tea w/ cream and stevia

As a result...I wasn't hungry for meal 5 so I skipped it

*Meal 5*

1 can tuna
1 tbsp flax
green beans


----------



## mmafiter (Sep 4, 2002)

Your chest looks developed to me!


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Your chest looks developed to me!



Well...I think you have a vantage point others don't get


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 5, 2002)

*Training

Back*

*1. NG SW Chins* 6, 6, 5

*2. Plate Loaded Row, w8 per side* 35/10, 45/8, 50/6, 55/6, 55/4....120 sec RI

*3a. Lat Pulldown* 75/10, 90/6 + 75/4, 105/3 + 90/3 + 75/3....90 sec RI
*3b. V-bar Cable Row* 60/8, 70/7, 80/7....90 sec RI

*4a. One Arm Row* 25/8, 30/8, 30/7....someone had the 35's so I had to stick w/ the 30's....0 sec RI
*4b. Straight arm Pulldown* 70/8, 80/6, 80/6 + 70/4...90 sec RI

*Abs*

Incline knee/hip raise, 18, 0 sec RI
Decline Crunch, 30, 0 sec RI
Bench Knee ups, 30, 60 sec RI
Flat Crunch, 40, 0 sec RI
Hanging leg raise, 12


----------

